# Schumann Three Romances Opus 94



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Always thought that these were composed for violin and discovered today, they were for oboe. 

I have heard them performed on violin but they also sound beautiful on the Cello!


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Judith said:


> Always thought that these were composed for violin and discovered today, they were for oboe.
> 
> I have heard them performed on violin but they also sound beautiful on the Cello!


I've played them on the flute many times, too, and there is a version for clarinet. But I like the original oboe version best.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I played them on oboe- Gosh they are amazing pieces! My favorite oboe piece ever written (Okay not too many of those, but still...)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Clarinet too.

The preface to the Henle Urtext edition (for clarinet and piano) explains that Simrock, the original publisher, asked, "Whether Schumann 'would be in agreement if we were to print on the title page: for oboe and piano and on page three: for clarinet and piano; since it is not looked upon with favour when several instruments appear on the title page.' Schumann's reply [was] 'If I had originally written the work for clarinet and piano it would have been a completely different piece. I regret not being able to comply with your wishes, but I can do no other.' Nonetheless, Simrock not only published an alternative violin part but an additional part for clarinet as well."

And I'm glad they did.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> Clarinet too.
> 
> The preface to the Henle Urtext edition (for clarinet and piano) explains that Simrock, the original publisher, asked, "Whether Schumann 'would be in agreement if we were to print on the title page: for oboe and piano and on page three: for clarinet and piano; since it is not looked upon with favour when several instruments appear on the title page.' Schumann's reply [was] 'If I had originally written the work for clarinet and piano it would have been a completely different piece. I regret not being able to comply with your wishes, but I can do no other.' Nonetheless, Simrock not only published an alternative violin part but an additional part for clarinet as well."
> 
> And I'm glad they did.


Yes, I agree, and the Romances can be played very well with all the instruments under discussion here. But for me, the oboe, which Schumann clearly had in mind from the story you tell, has a plaintive, soulful quality that adds greatly to this music. Of course, the best players are often highly skilled at imitating other instruments on their own, and this is a case where that skill can be very effective.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

fluteman said:


> Yes, I agree, and the Romances can be played very well with all the instruments under discussion here. But for me, the oboe, which Schumann clearly had in mind from the story you tell, has a plaintive, soulful quality that adds greatly to this music. Of course, the best players are often highly skilled at imitating other instruments on their own, and this is a case where that skill can be very effective.


The first recording I heard was Holliger/Brendel, and I agree.


----------

